# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  الروضة الرضوية - مدينة مشهد المقدسة

## h>n

الروضة الرضوية - مدينة مشهد المقدسة - شمال شرق ايران
الروضة الرضوية - روضة الامام علي بن موسي الرضا الامام الثامن  - مدينة مشهد المقدسة في شمال شرق ايران. 
*الروضة الرضوية‌ في القديم*  







  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  









منقول

----------


## h>n

*الروضة الرضوية‌ حاليا*
 

**


**

**


**




**



**


**



**




**
**

**

**

**

**
**




**










**

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك ياغريب الغرباء ومعين الفقراء
السلام عليك يابعيد المدى
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ايها السلطان الغريب
متى الوصول ياسيدي....؟

صور رووووووووعه
رزقنا الله واياكم الزياره بحق محمد وآل محمد
في ميزان حسناتك خيي
موفق

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

السلام عليك ياغريب الغرباء ومعين الفقراء
السلام عليك يابعيد المدى
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ايها السلطان الغريب
متى الوصول ياسيدي....؟


رزقنا الله واياكم الزياره بحق محمد وآل محمد

صور ممتازة 

في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## همس الصمت

السلام عليك ياغريب طوس ..
صور قمة في الروعة اخي ..
سلمت يمناك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
والله يرزقنا وأياكم في الدنيا زيارتة وفي الاخرة شفاعته ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك ياغرييييب طوس السلام عليك يا بعيد المدى

طرح موفق ...عساك على القوه

----------


## شذر

السلام عليك يا شمس الشموس وأنيس النفوس اشتقت اروح مع إني توني جاية

----------


## حنين الايام

السلام عليك ياغريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى وثامن الائمة النجباء 
 السلام عليك يا شمس الشموس وانيس النفوس علي ابن موسى الرضى عليه السلام...
رزقنا الله زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره ياكريم..
سلمت الايادي على النقل الجميل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*السلام على غريب الغرباء وانيس النفوس الساكن بأرض طوس 
الامام علي بن موسى الرضا صلوات الله عليه وسلامه

صور تجنن وتخلي الواحد يشتاق الى الامام
مشكور والله يعطيك العافية 

*

----------


## h>n

أشكر مروركم الطيب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلييييييييي ياعليييييييييييييييييييي* 
*صور تسحر القلب قبل العين*
*سلاماً عليك امامي مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار * 
*اللهم ارزقنا الوصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل لتلك البقعه الطاهره* 


*يسلموا مليون* 
*والله يرزقنا وياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخره شفاعته ياكريم* 
*موفقين ..*

----------

